# [Thai NR] Preeda Hongpimolmas 3BLD - 27.77 single, 32.29 mean of 3



## Toire-Dakku (Oct 20, 2014)

Preeda Hongpimolmas visited the Philippines for RCPO 2014. Awesome performance by him in the final! The crowd could not keep from being quiet each solve. Typical Filipino crowd, as usual hahaha. Organizing team needs to work on that; even when giving warnings on the microphone isn't enough. 

Mean of 3





Video of just the 27.77 Single solve


----------



## Akash Rupela (Oct 20, 2014)

Very good solves. That mean with a counting 40 is crazy.
Very bad crowd. I hope organisers will take very strict precautions next time onwards to cut off any sort of applause from the crowd which affects all participants except the fastest.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 20, 2014)

How are people getting so fast at BLD these days? I struggle to remember edges.


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Oct 20, 2014)

Akash Rupela said:


> Very good solves. That mean with a counting 40 is crazy.
> Very bad crowd. I hope organisers will take very strict precautions next time onwards to cut off any sort of applause from the crowd which affects all participants except the fastest.



Actually in the past, it usually wasn't a problem. This happened only when Preeda came to compete; everyone knew he was there to set some crazy records. haha.


----------



## Username (Oct 20, 2014)

Toire-Dakku said:


> Actually in the past, it usually wasn't a problem. This happened only when Preeda came to compete; everyone knew he was there to set some crazy records. haha.


It shouldn't be a problem no matter who competes


----------



## porkynator (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice to see an old school BLDer striking back 
Good job!


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 20, 2014)

GJ Preeda Hongpimolmas! Awesome solves 

Very bad job and behaviour from the crowd 
There were other people doing bld solves too you know? You should show some respect to them too...


----------



## Iggy (Oct 20, 2014)

omg wtf Preeda :O I thought I was safe after subbing you 

Really nice!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow. Cool.


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Oct 21, 2014)

Iggy said:


> omg wtf Preeda :O I thought I was safe after subbing you
> 
> Really nice!



Hahaha need to practice more Iggy. 

He was actually just busy from school. But now i think he's about to finish, so he found time to BLD again >


----------



## Iggy (Oct 21, 2014)

Toire-Dakku said:


> Hahaha need to practice more Iggy.
> 
> He was actually just busy from school. But now i think he's about to finish, so he found time to BLD again >



Yeah I guess so 

Also, I just realised that this mean is sub his previous NR single


----------



## qqwref (Oct 21, 2014)

Wow, he took a break from 2010 to 2014, first competition he was back he set NR again ;o and now this sub30... insane. This is top 10 in the world for single, right? And average is easily top 10. Incredible how fast people have gotten at BLD.


----------



## RayLam (Oct 21, 2014)

it was too noisy...after his first attempt those guys by his side should've not applauded....in a word,the order was too too bad...but congratz to him anyway


----------

